

The country where an iPhone costs up to $3,500 - roarfer
http://qz.com/127763/what-happens-when-a-country-doesnt-allow-apple-to-import-new-iphones/

======
ada1981
How can we take advantage of this market opportunity? Is it fairly easy to
ship to Argentina under the radar? Can you bring a bunch of them in your
luggage?

